# Covenanters: "advanced of the Age" (Rev William White)



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Dec 17, 2020)

“Suppose that the solemn league and covenant had been carried into full effect; that Popery and Prelacy had been extirpated; that the churches in the three kingdoms had been united into one extensive society, which was one in its worship and one in its views; and that the three kingdom had been united into one empire, whose resources were all devoted to the Lord: what a blessing would such a church and such a nation have been unto the world. How much might have been done by a reformed and united church for the conversion of souls at home, and for the propagation of the gospel in foreign parts. And if Britain had become as the solemn league proposed it should become, a thoroughly Christian nation, what immense influence might she have exerted upon the destinies of the earth! 

She might have been a benefactress to the world, and occupied a more distinguished situation, in modern times, than the Jews did of old. That such a plan was not carried into effect, was owing to no defect in it, but to the depravity of human nature. And the obstacles it met with, just prove how far the principles of its authors were in advance of the age, too enlarged for the then state of the world and of the church. 

It pointed to a brighter era that was coming. The solemn league was the morning star of the millennium, the most illustrious symbol that has yet appeared of that blessed period, when there shall be one Lord and his name one in all the earth.” When that period arrives, I have no doubt that it will be esteemed a higher honour to England to have produced the solemn league and covenant, than to have produced Paradise Lost.”

Excerpt From: Rev. William WHITE (of Haddington.). “Christ's covenant the best defence of Christ's crown, etc.” W. P. Kennedy. iBooks. 
This material may be protected by copyright.


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Dec 17, 2020)

“There is, it is true, little likelihood that the scheme of our fathers will be realized in present times. But on that account the matter is by no means unimportant. If it be the truth of God, though it may not be realized in the British empire in our day, it will be realized on a wider field. And our testimony for the grand principles on which covenant obligation is maintained, may be the means of furnishing materials for the construction of nations and churches during the millennial age, when Christ shall reign as king over a covenanted world.”

Excerpt From: Rev. William WHITE (of Haddington.). “Christ's covenant the best defence of Christ's crown, etc.” W. P. Kennedy. iBooks. 
This material may be protected by copyright.


----------

